# Vidanta Cancellation



## CarlaS1966 (Jun 10, 2017)

We bought our Vidanta timeshare in March 2017. Now we understand what a scam and bad deal we got yourself into.

Is there a way to cancel and receive our down payment or part of it back?

We are Canadians and not sure how to proceed. I have contacted Vidanta as advised on a thread here from 2016.

Thank you


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2017)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there is no painless way to cancel, with or without ever seeing your down payment. Do not sign n
up with ANY outfit that wants you to pay something to get you out of your timeshare. They'll just take your money and you'll still have the timeshare. If it was me, I'd simply default. Stop paying. Write them and tell them they'll never see another dime from you. They'll threaten to ruin your credit, turn you over to some collection agency, but there is no deed to foreclose on, it's really just a travel club and they can't do much beyond writing letters and calling. I'd cancel any credit cards or bank accounts they might have access to, and consider changing phone numbers. I'm really not versed on how credit reporting works in Canada, but even paying off the Vidanta note as agreed, the ownership is not worth anything.

There are some TUGgers who own at Vidanta and have even bought more weeks, but as an analog to a second luxury home, and I have a feeling you are not in a position to do that at this point in your life. You might call Customer Service at Vidanta- often they renegotiate and buyers like you have come back saying they came to an agreement and would TUG please delete any derogatory comments they had made. We never get the details.

That's my $.02 worth anyway.

Jim


----------



## CarlaS1966 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Jim!

I'm trying to get into an agreement and already sent emails to two different places.

I also thought about their power to take me to court or a lawsuit if I dont pay the remaining fee.

Cancelling the credit card and even the phone we gave for contact is not a problem. They can send yscto collection but if we don't pay I dont see what they can do considering we live in Canada.

Any suggestion is very well appreciated. We can walk away from the down payment if we have to any time if possible.

Since a car accident we have almost no source of income

Thank you
Carla


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2017)

Carla, Since you truly have hardship, they may be more amenable to cancellation. Good Luck.


----------



## CarlaS1966 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Sep 26, 2018)

Having purchased at Grand Luxxe over a year ago I have had some life altering changes occur and make a time share debt seem trivial. I have paid $35,000.00 toward a $60,000.00 membership. I want to walk away! Does anyone know if they can attack and damage your credit in the US as this was a Mexican contract uninforceable outside México? I have read here that selling or even reassigning the contract is next to impossible and expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 26, 2018)

ProudAmerican said:


> Having purchased at Grand Luxxe over a year ago ...... I have paid $35,000.00 toward a $60,000.00 membership. I want to walk away! Does anyone know if they can attack and damage your credit in the US as this was a Mexican contract uninforceable outside México..... Any suggestions would be appreciated.



There is a whole thread on this in the Mexican Forum - with recent posts .
I would read it .
I would also contact Vidanta Member Sevices & discuss .


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2018)

Here is the thread: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lting-on-a-mexican-timeshare-purchase.273714/


----------



## ProudAmerican (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you, very interesting read.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2018)

i feel bad for folks who are in over their heads financially. On the other hand, it seems wrong to me that Tuggers are giving advice to default.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> i feel bad for folks who are in over their heads financially. On the other hand, it seems wrong to me that Tuggers are giving advice to default.



Reality / impulsive mistakes or life and health can change .

Vidanta & other resorts will survive . They probably have stats on what percentage of owners walk away per year .

Question - did Wyndham create Ovation to help owners (that no longer need or can use their Timeshare)  OR  to get low cost product to resell .
For them it is a lot less expensive than building new resorts .


----------



## Eric B (Sep 27, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Question - did Wyndham create Ovation to help owners (that no longer need or can use their Timeshare)  OR  to get low cost product to resell .
> For them it is a lot less expensive than building new resorts .



IMO, they would likely get the product back to resell anyway.  Ovation allows them to avoid foreclosure expenses and reduce the time between cessation of MF payment and resale.  The customer care outcome exists and is a mutually beneficial aspect, perhaps even an intended outcome, but probably less of a motivation for the business decision.


----------

